# Tucker



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Since he has a few fans on here... :lol: Here are some pictures of my baby, Tucker:










Baby Tuck:




























Sleeping on the monitor:










I woke the grump up!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those are great pictures! I love baby Tuck! :luv


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Yay! :lol: :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice pictures. Naughty Tuck sitting in the dish drainer! My cats would never do that....Oh, no! :wink: Little Tuck is adorable.


----------



## Annasaur (Jun 29, 2005)

The last pic looks like he's saying "Yeah, I'm sitting in the dish drainer. Whatcha goin' to do 'bout it?"
Too cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute and funny kitty! :lol:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a handsome fella!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Wow, he is a looker :luv I used to have a Tucker, too


----------



## Infinity (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey, Tucker. Here's your sister!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

i love the grumpy pic. :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That Tucker is a beauty!


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Tucker says thank you, all!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I love Tucker's black necklace! Oliver has one too...in fact, he's a spitting image of Tucker! :lol:


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

The Cat's Pyjamas said:


>


"Awww, how long do I have to sit here before I'm dry?" :lol:


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Awww, such a sweet little kitten who grew to be such a handsome grown-up cat. Seeing kitten pictures of of adult cats makes me wish I knew what my ladies looked at as little kittens.

It also makes me want to go out and bring kittens home, but I resist.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

I know this post is old "ish" but i just have to say. My kitten looks EXACTLY like Tucker as a kitten. the "M" on the face to the defined stripes. Tucker is handsome <3 Kaia's pictures are in the "say meow" section under my username. Gorgeous cat!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

he is soo handsome!!! :luv


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:luv He was such a cute little baby... and now he's a gorgeous big boy...


----------

